

Take action against Internet restrictions in the Trans-Pacific Partnership - jamesbritt
http://www.democraticunderground.com/1002678173

======
dfc
The worst things about the demise of SOPA is the FUD and scare mongering that
it has given way to.

The linked "article" is about the Trans Pacific Partnership. It is a trade
regulation not an act of congress. The EFF's page is here:

<https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp>

And the EFF action page is:

[https://action.eff.org/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KE...](https://action.eff.org/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=8229)

It is interesting to note that the neither the link nor the EFF's page compare
TPP to SOPA. They do compare it to ACTA a trade treaty. It seems the submitter
is either unaware of the difference between a trade
agreement/treaty/regulation and an act of congress, caught up in the anti-SOPA
hysterical rage or just looking for a ticket on the anti-SOPA karma train.

------
geoffhill
This article makes no mention of SOPA. The title doesn't correspond to the
article. ACTA is a more appropriate analogue, according to the story.

------
AngrySkillzz
Please, stop with the SOPA sensationalism. Yes, SOPA was a big deal. Yes, more
recent attempts to regulate the Internet are also a big deal. But not every
new law applying to the Internet is the "new SOPA," and the only outcome of
calling it that is sensationalism and a loss of legitimate credibility. Regard
all of them on their own terms and make a comparison that is appropriate, if
necessary.

